# Removal of aqueous shunt



## coderguy1939 (Jan 23, 2009)

Patient had a shunt removed from the eye due to mechanical problems and infection.  I'm looking at 65920, but the lay description of the procedure refers exclusively to IOLs.  Can this code be used for the removal of implants other than IOLs?  Thanks.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 23, 2009)

Have you looked at 67120?


----------



## mbort (Jan 23, 2009)

I agree with Karen.  The parenthetic note under 66185 states for removal of the aqueous shut, use 67120.

Mary, CPC,COSC


----------



## coderguy1939 (Jan 23, 2009)

I did look at that code, but the op report states that the implant was removed from the anterior part of the eye and the original inserstion seems to be anterior, too.  67120 seems to be related to the posterior chamber.  But I see the parenthetical you're both referring to and will go with that.

Thanks for your help.


----------

